# 52 Weeks - Week One "The Brat"



## JasonLambert (Mar 18, 2011)

So why not... Let's do 52 weeks worth of images together. A 365 project can become more hassle than fun and most of the time they are being done alone. One image a week is something everyone should be able to do.

Here is how I see this playing out. Every week I will post a thread on Friday with a poll attached to it. The poll will have 5 ideas for next weeks image topic. The topic with the most votes will be the subject of our images for the next week, ya dig?

Since we have no topic for this week I'll just choose one to get us started. The weather is starting to break here in the north east and kids are starting to get out and play. Not everything goes as planed though, and the brat starts to take over. 

This weeks subject is "The Brat". This doesn't have to be a kid or even a human. Just show the emotion of displeasure about the way things are going. 

Noob tip of the week: Eyes have a lot of emotion in them. When photographing your subject, make sure to nail the focus on the eyes. This can take a lot of practice, but if not done, it can kill what would have been a great image otherwise.

Happy Shooting,
~Jason


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok... I'll start. We went to the park today and my Wife told our oldest that she had to go to work. My wife went to the car and Natalie looked at me... I asked her what was wrong and she said "Mommy made me mad". I clicked the shutter.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 18, 2011)

JasonLambert said:


> "Mommy made me mad". [/IMG]


 
Haha, aww.  What did Mommy do?  

I'd be open to play some weeks.  I don't think I can guarantee I'd play *every* week since I'm already doing a 52 week project on top of everything else,   But if it's a particular theme that appeals to me, I'd be down.  :sillysmi:

On another note... maybe you wanna set up some kind of system to allow theme suggestions from other people who want to play?  Just an idea.  ::shrugs::


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Idea... If anyone has an idea for week three, post it along with you image.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 18, 2011)

So this runs friday to friday?  I'm in, just wanting to be sure when the weekly deadline will be.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep... Every Friday we will have a new subject / theme.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone was thinking about joining in?


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll try and join you Jason if I can. We do have this concept on another forum I frequent and it can be fun.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2011)

Cool! Was looking for a project- I'm in!


----------



## punch (Mar 19, 2011)

i'd like to join in...

but i'm EXTREMELY new to this, so please excuse any glaring issues (and obviously your help and suggestions are welcome). 

i think lou's face says it all:  brat.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 20, 2011)

Awww,.. Lou probably gets whatever he wants by giving you that look.

I think you did a great job with this image. Nice lights in the eyes... Got on his level... Nice focus. 

Well done!


----------



## punch (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks!  i can't wait for next friday... i need ideas for things to try to photograph.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 20, 2011)

I went the canine route as well.  I don't have any kids and don't anticipate seeing any before Friday, so here's my brat, chewing on something he isn't supposed to:


----------



## punch (Mar 20, 2011)

that's an awesome shot!  it's pretty much monochromatic.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 21, 2011)

Puggle's are adorable! It's funny, we have that same blanket. I remember how soft it was when it was new. Great shot!


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol here's my brat, I promise to be more creative next week. She refuses to pose for me ever. I hope someday she'll at least attempt to sit still. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/deannadchambers/5545403383/


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahaha... My 4yo is the same way! Unless she's mad she's bouncing all over. I think I have one good posed picture to every 500 bad ones. LOVE the giant balloons!


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 21, 2011)

I would like to join! Great shots so far!  We have until friday to post?


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep, Then next Friday we will start again.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Jason..  

Ok this was kinda easy.. lol.. All I had to do was say "hey mommy needs to take some pics!"


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 24, 2011)

Hahaha... My wife and kids are the same way. I'm just glad I'm in the other end of the camera!


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 24, 2011)

JasonLambert said:


> Hahaha... My wife and kids are the same way. I'm just glad I'm in the other end of the camera!




Me toooooo!!!!!! lol.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for playing along in week one. Week two thread is up and ready! Week Two.


----------

